# Google Places QR Codes



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you guys using your QR Codes? If so, how and where do you use them?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I hear they're huge in Japan - folks stick them to pretty much everything. I think they'll become more and more popular here as well as smartphone use expands over the next 5 years.

Right now though, I don't see much benefit for me. Maybe for location-based businesses that get tons of customer visiting them (restaurant, bars, etc), sticking on on the window might make sense. (Google has mailed thousands out just to such businesses not too long ago.)

If I were to use it, I would put them on some marketing materials...maybe even the business card and preface it with the fact that ("clicking" on it....hmmm, not sure what the proper verb would be....you don't click, you take a pic...anyone?) would take you to online customer reviews of the business.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^^Yep! I was at a tech conference and someone was doing a demo. Looks pretty cool. You can take a picture, or download an app that is a scanner. Great way to give someone all your digital info.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

y. scan it the word you were looking for? Like bar code


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

that's it, i think


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I agree with Y, it may take a little time to develop fully. Again I will probably be blessed for being in a early-adopter, high volume of white collar population/business center. I do not even see regular phones. Even the teens have iphones. The only time frame issue is the apps that have to be on the phone to read the codes. I'm guessing they will either become stock on phones or most people will get them. I am starting to see the codes on downtown menus posted outside, landmark plaques, etc. 

I am gong to start immediately incorporating them onto postcards and print ads as a call to action.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can download the app that acts as a scanner/barcode reader or just use the camera from a smartphone.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not all of them, Chris. My iphone did not have it as a native app.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Not all of them, Chris. My iphone did not have it as a native app.


You mean the scanner? I believe any smartphone camera works, no?

Here is an article about possible uses

Another one


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

My iphone did not read QR codes until I downloaded a reader app. The new generations probably come with it. I believe there are several smart phones that also need a separate app.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

My android reads them with google goggles.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

It comes pre-installed on most Android devices.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

So is it used to direct one to a website? Does it just hold info? Is it customizable


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> So is it used to direct one to a website? Does it just hold info? Is it customizable


Look at the second link in my post above, some ideas.

Some more here.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> So is it used to direct one to a website? Does it just hold info? Is it customizable


It's customizable....google has a url shortener that will generate QR codes for specific urls: 



> if you're already using Goo.gl to shorten your URLs, simply add .qr to the end of a shortened Goo.gl URL and it'll instantly generate a QR code for you.


The ones they mailed out to businesses go to the business' local place page, but your custom ones you can point to anything.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

http://marketplace.adobe.com/cfusio...76&marketplaceid=1&event=marketplace.offering

From Adobe to make your own QR codes for URL, text, SMS, or V-card.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ken, I took a pic with my Blackberry and it sent me to your Facebook page!:thumbsup:

That was fun!:yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

hahaha, Chris, cool to know you got to the intended destination. Your reaction is exactly why it will become very mainstream and yet another tool in modern marketing as a call-to-action.

My goal has always been to get them to the website (even before they call). This overcomes the hurdle of them losing the postcard and forgetting the URL. Exciting times ahead for advertising!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

took me right to your facebook!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> took me right to your facebook!


:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> My android reads them with google goggles.


:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So where would I put this??


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Ken, I took a pic with my Blackberry and it sent me to your Facebook page!:thumbsup:
> 
> That was fun!:yes:


Ok, how did you do it? I have a 2 year old BB bold......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So where would I put this??


Right now, hard to say until they become widely used.
On a business card with your contact info, it would import like vcard.
On a flyer with a link to Youtube?
On a t shirt with a link to website?

I don't know for sure, but the fact that we are even discussing the possible advantages puts us ahead of many!



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, how did you do it? I have a 2 year old BB bold......


I went to this site and then went to the appworld on my BB and searched for QR, and picked the Beetag.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll put a huge one on the back of the vans and then collect insurance checks from folks rear ending me while trying to scan it with their phones.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

hope this works


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> hope this works


Took me to some sort of a painter voyeur site...guy with a camera clandestinely filming a bunch of guys painting.....eewwwww :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Took me to some sort of a painter voyeur site...guy with a camera clandestinely filming a bunch of guys painting.....eewwwww :jester:


AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron, seeing this, I had a thought. On some sites, I think I have seen a "call now" button that allows someone to click on the phone number to dial from the browser.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Things kept popping up asking me if I needed male enhancement.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So where would I put this??


I am sending out 30,000 postcards in the spring for my free makeover contest. This will go on the card and take them to my facebook page where the sweepstakes will be running.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Things kept popping up asking me if I needed male enhancement.


I'm not saying a word........:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Things kept popping up asking me if I needed male enhancement.


They're intuitive as well??


Just teasing


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have many cool ideas that this will help with :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Things kept popping up asking me if I needed male enhancement.





Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm not saying a word........:whistling2:





Bender said:


> They're intuitive as well??
> 
> 
> Just teasing





PressurePros said:


> :lol:






nEighter said:


> I have many cool ideas that this will help with :thumbsup:


I'm sure Ken will be glad to hear that! :jester:

Should we start a new thread just for the men?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

?? not following you, you crafty minx


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I suppose you could create various QR codes for postcards and insert different specials. Each code will take you to a certain page of yours. You could even make it like "Scan for special savings offers" etc. or "Scan to discover additional savings on our services" 

Could be "Scan for Special Savings" with a big red arrow to a postage size code. Lots of things can be done with those codes. Pretty cool.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Things kept popping up asking me if I needed male enhancement.


Inuendo? "popping up" and "male enhancement" in the same sentance.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Inuendo? "popping up" and "male enhancement" in the same sentance.


who me? nahhh never


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Here is my web site.


----------

